# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Tentacled snakes!

## loonunit

Okay, they're freaky. And I want one:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow...223619788.html

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/...684_story.html


Wikipedia article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erpeton_tentaculatum


I wonder what the husbandry is like? Do you need an aquarium?

----------


## loonunit

This link includes a video of them hunting (click on the first/top box that drops down.)

http://www.vanderbilt.edu/exploratio...cledsnake.html

----------


## varnoid

i couldn't agree more i want one so bad and i have been looking for them for a while, i am a aquarist along with a herpetoculturist so both of best worlds :p they are rear fanged  very docile but shouldn't be held and they give live birth  :Smile: 

http://www.reptilesncritters.com/tentacled-snake.html
http://www.generalexotics.com/snakes...entacled-snake

 they are only found wild caught :/ but they are awesome and are said to be pretty easy to care for

----------

_loonunit_ (11-10-2012)

----------


## Kylegep

They have them at the aquarium near me. Pretty cool little buggers! They have them all set up in a huge display of about 20 of them.

----------

_loonunit_ (11-10-2012)

----------

